

Why Torvalds loves the Chromebook Pixel: It's all about the display - wagtail
http://www.zdnet.com/why-torvalds-loves-the-chromebook-pixel-its-all-about-the-display-7000013320/

======
ChuckMcM
This is a good example of marketing folks "getting it wrong" for power users.
Having had conversations with people who were responsible for the requirements
spec on tablet/ereader type devices and listening to them explain to me that
while a 250+ppi screen looked great, it wasn't the "lighthouse" feature that
would justify the sales price.

I suspect a bunch of people don't care. But I certainly do. It remains to be
seen if we're a market worth pursuing though.

